# ταμείο εταιρείας



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2010)

Ενδεχομένως απλοϊκή ερώτηση, αλλά πώς το λέμε το ταμείο μιας εταιρείας; Λέει, π.χ., το κείμενό μου, _Ο Τάδε κατέθεσε [χ ποσό] στο ταμείο της εταιρείας._ Company treasury;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2010)

Για τι ποσά μιλάμε; Υπάρχει και το petty cash till για τα μικροποσά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Μπορείς να πεις _deposited X amount into the company's treasury_, αλλά δεν αρέσει αυτό το παιχνίδι ανάμεσα σε κυριολεκτικό και μεταφορικό, και η αγορά προτιμά να ξέρει πού ακριβώς κατατέθηκαν τα λεφτά, π.χ. _deposited X amount into the company's bank account_.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2010)

Δε λέει τίποτα για λογαριασμό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Δε λέει τίποτα για λογαριασμό.


Σόρι, δεν ήταν μεταφραστική πρόταση (θα φάμε ξύλο). Απλώς εξηγούσα γιατί δεν συνηθίζεται στα αγγλικά η διατύπωση με το _treasury_.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2010)

Α, ναι, ναι. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το γράφει έτσι, προφανώς εννοεί το λογιστήριο της εταιρείας, αλλά αφού δεν το γράφει δεν μπορώ να αυθαιρετήσω...


----------



## jmanveda (Apr 9, 2010)

Μα το ορθό είναι

"company cashier"

που το έχει και το GWORD


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

John, it's «_ταμείο_ της εταιρείας», not «_ταμίας_ της εταιρείας».

Δεν θα ήταν, πάντως, λάθος να πει κανείς «_deposited X amount *with* the company cashier_».


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι ξέρω ότι το μόνο ταμείο που έχουν οι εταιρείες -εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για τράπεζες ή κάτι συναφές- είναι τα petty cash. Μιλώντας πάντα για το ταμείο ως αντικείμενο (συρτάρι ή ειδικό κουτί). Αν από την άλλη μιλάμε για ένα Ταμείο όπως αυτό που περιγράφεται εδώ, ο όρος fund είναι αρκετός.


----------



## Themis (Apr 10, 2010)

Δεν νομίζω να μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για company treasury στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Το "ταμείο" μιας εταιρείας ανήκει μάλλον στη σφαίρα της εικονικής πραγματικότητας, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να νοηθεί σαν ταμείο καταστήματος. Με λίγα λόγια, χωρίς να μπορώ να προτείνω κάτι, νομίζω ότι είναι ματαιοπονία να αναζητείται η απόδοση του "ταμείου" της εταιρείας. Για μια κοινή πληρωμή θα αρκούσε να ειπωθεί he paid to the company, ενδεχομένως he paid in cash (το καταβληθέν κεφάλαιο είναι συνήθως paid up capital). Υποπτεύομαι όμως ότι εδώ πρόκειται για το "ταμείο" όπως μπορεί να αναφερθεί στο καταστατικό. Δεν γνωρίζω αγγλικά καταστατικά ούτε έχω χρόνο να κοιτάξω, αλλά μην προσπαθείς να μεταφράσεις το "ταμείο", προσπάθησε μάλλον να βρεις εκφράσεις για την εισφορά των εταίρων (σε χρήμα, σε εργασία ή σε είδος). Με τους Άγγλους είναι μάλλον αδύνατον να ρισκάρεις προβλέψεις: μπορεί κάτι να είχε ειπωθεί κάπως μετά τη νορμανδική κατάκτηση και να εξακολουθεί να λέγεται έτσι, αναλλοίωτα και αδιαφανώς, μέχρι σήμερα...


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2010)

Μήπως μπορούμε να έχουμε λίγο κόντεξτ παραπάνω; Γιατί κι εγώ company fund σκέφτηκα, όπως λέμε ταμείο συντάξεων.


----------



## jmanveda (Apr 10, 2010)

Ως πρώην internal auditor της Goodyear Hellas (συνταξιούχος από το 1987) πληροφορώ ότι το petty cash είναι απλώς για εκροή μικροεξόδων που γίνονται μετρητοίς και όχι ταμείο που δέχεται εισροές.

Το petty cash, μάλιστα, μπορεί και να το χειρίζεται μια γραμματεύς, η οποία λογοδοτεί στον ταμία της εταιρίας (the company's cashier), ο οποίος δέχεται πληρωμές για εμπορεύματα λιανικής και εκτελεί άλλα σχετικά με τη θέση του καθήκοντα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2010)

SBE said:


> Μήπως μπορούμε να έχουμε λίγο κόντεξτ παραπάνω; Γιατί κι εγώ company fund σκέφτηκα, όπως λέμε ταμείο συντάξεων.


Συγκείμενο έχω ήδη δώσει.


Palavra said:


> Λέει, π.χ., το κείμενό μου, _Ο Τάδε κατέθεσε [χ ποσό] στο ταμείο της εταιρείας._ Company treasury;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 10, 2010)

jmanveda said:


> Ως πρώην internal auditor της Goodyear Hellas (συνταξιούχος από το 1987) πληροφορώ ότι το petty cash είναι απλώς για εκρροή μικροεξόδων που γίνονται μετρητοίς και όχι ταμείο που δέχετε εισρροές.
> 
> Το petty cash, μάλιστα, μπορεί και να το χειρίζετιαι μια γραμματεύς, η οποία λογοδοτεί στον ταμία της εταιρίας ( the comπany's cashier ) ο οποίος δέχεται πληρωμές για εμπορεύματα λιανικής και εκτελεί άλλα σχετικά με τη θέση του καθήκοντα.



Petty cash=μικροέξοδα, μικροποσά. Αν υπάρχει επιστροφή χρημάτων από κάποια δαπάνη, στο ταμείο petty cash θα πάει. Όχι; Γι' αυτό άλλωστε ρώτησα για τι ποσά μιλάμε και αν μιλάμε για το ταμείο ως αντικείμενο ή όχι. 

Επειδή όμως πρόκειται για νομικό κείμενο και παρά την έλλειψη συγκειμένου και διευκρινήσεων, μάλλον για fund πρόκειται.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2010)

Η σημασία του treasury σε διάφορα λεξικά είναι: the funds or revenue of a state or of a public or private corporation (OED). Μεταφορική ή συνεκδοχική σημασία. Χρήσεις μπορείτε να δείτε σε βιβλία:
paid into the company('s) treasury
(Google books)
(Amazon books)

Οι χρήσεις είναι κυρίως παλιές ή εξωβρετανικές, αλλά πολλές και, πιστεύω, ταιριαστές.


----------



## jmanveda (Apr 11, 2010)

> Petty cash=μικροέξοδα, μικροποσά. Αν υπάρχει επιστροφή χρημάτων από κάποια δαπάνη, στο ταμείο petty cash θα πάει. Όχι; Γι' αυτό άλλωστε ρώτησα για τι ποσά μιλάμε και αν μιλάμε για το ταμείο ως αντικείμενο ή όχι.



Ιδού μια καλή περιγραφή λειτουργίας του Petty Cash Fund (συγκεκριμένου αναπληρούμενου ποσού με το οποίο κάποιος χρεώνεται για να αντιμετωπιστούν μικροέξοδα μετρητοίς που δεν εξοφλούνται με επιταγές)

http://adminet.uchicago.edu/admincompt/pettycashmanual/pettycash.shtml

Φυσικά, αν η απόδειξη για κάποιο έξοδο δεν έχει ακόμα κατατεθεί εμπροθέσμως προς αναπλήρωση του Petty Cash Fund στον ταμία της επιχείρησης, τότε το χρήμα από επιστροφή δαπάνης θα επιστραφεί στο Petty Cash. Διαφορετικά θα παραληφθεί από τον ταμία της επιχειρήσεως. Το Petty Cash Fund δεν δέχεται εισροές.

Αυτά περί Petty Cash.

Ως προς το άλλο θέμα....αποφασίζετε εσείς

Tαμίας (υπάλληλος εταιρίας που εισπράττει ή και πληρώνει) = cashier [στις τράπεζες cashier, teller].
Σε σωματεία, μερικές φορές ο υπεύθυνος για τα οικονομικά και συχνά ταμίας, λέγεται treasurer


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2010)

Μάλλον έπρεπε να γράψω και πόσα κατέθεσε: περί τις 50.000€. Μάλλον για petty cash δε θα μιλούσαμε :)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 11, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Μάλλον έπρεπε να γράψω και πόσα κατέθεσε: περί τις 50.000€. Μάλλον για petty cash δε θα μιλούσαμε :)



Πάλι καλά που διευκρινίστηκε μετά από 16 απαντήσεις και 2 ολόκληρες ημέρες.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2010)

Α, ναι, ναι, συγγνώμη. Βασικά, το petty cash το θεώρησα εξαρχής λάθος, και θεώρησα ότι καλύφθηκε η εξήγησή του από αυτό:


jmanveda said:


> Ως πρώην internal auditor της Goodyear Hellas (συνταξιούχος από το 1987) πληροφορώ ότι το petty cash είναι απλώς για εκροή μικροεξόδων που γίνονται μετρητοίς και όχι ταμείο που δέχεται εισροές.


Όπως θα είδες στη φράση που παρέθεσα, δε γράφει ότι _ο Χ *επέστρεψε* στο ταμείο της εταιρείας χ ποσό_, ούτε και το κείμενο είχε κάποια άλλη συνοδευτική φράση πριν ή μετά που να διευκρινίζει τι σόι ταμείο είναι αυτό, ειδάλλως δε θα είχα καταφύγει εδώ.

Και τώρα με συγχωρείτε, πάω να αυτοτιμωρηθώ παραδειγματικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2010)

Για να κάνω πάντως το συνήγορο του κόκκινου διαβόλου της Παλάβρας, αν τα 50 χιλιάρικα ήταν τα ψιλά που περίσσεψαν από τη δωροδοκία της μισής κυβέρνησης κάποιας τριτοκοσμικής χώρας (πχ με βαλίτσες ή πάμπερς), όχι απλώς petty cash αλλά ούτε καν tips δεν θα τα λέγαμε...Μ' αυτό θέλω να πω ότι η ορολογία δεν θα έπρεπε να εξαρτάται από το ύψος του ποσού (λέω, τώρα)...


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 11, 2010)

Το υπ' αριθμόν 2 ποστ αμέσως μετά την ερώτηση που έγινε από την ερωτούσα:



Ambrose said:


> Για τι ποσά μιλάμε; Υπάρχει και το petty cash till για τα μικροποσά.



Δόθηκε όμως και εναλλακτική που να καλύπτει και την άλλη πιθανή εκδοχή. :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2010)

Σχετικά με το ταμείο και για να επανέλθω, με αυτό συνδέεται το βιβλίο ταμείου, που το βρήκα cash book ή cash journal, και στο οποίο καταχωρούνται διάφορες κινήσεις που αφορούν τις εταιρικές υποθέσεις (πληρωμές προμηθευτών, αναλήψεις από τους τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς κτλ).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2010)

Πολύ πονεμένη ιστορία το ταμείο τής εταιρείας... Αποτελεί παραδοσιακά τον πρώτο στόχο κάθε φορολογικού ελέγχου στις εταιρείες, διότι είναι αυτό που κακοπαθαίνει περισσότερο από τα διάφορα μαγειρέματα κι αυτό που αποκαλύπτει πολλές ατασθαλίες. Κατ' ουσίαν όταν λέμε λογιστικό ταμείο εννοούμε τον Λογαριασμό 38.00 "Ταμείο" στο ΓΛΣ: www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/view/circular/5006/print/word. Palavra, αν έχεις το ΓΛΣ στα αγγλικά βρες πώς αποδίδεται ο λογαριασμός 38.00 κι αυτομάτως έχεις την απάντησή σου — _αυτό_ είναι το ταμείο μιας εταιρείας. Ο έλεγχος συγκρίνει αυτό το λογιστικό ταμείο (που μπορεί να ανέρχεται ακόμη και σε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ, αν και κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα ήταν σώφρον) με το πραγματικό ταμείο, σύμφωνα με το Άρθρο 28 τής ΥΠ.ΟΙΚ.1018145/1103/ΔΕ-Α΄/ΠΟΛ.1027/22-02-2005 (http://www.de9.gr/de9-gr/pol_05_1027.htm). Το σχετικό πρωτόκολλο καταμέτρησης ταμείου βρίσκεται στο τέλος τής ΠΟΛ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2010)

Αυτός που λες είναι (νομίζω) ο λεγόμενος *cash on hand (account)*. Για το αν μας κάνει σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, δεν έχω ιδέα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2011)

Ο εφιάλτης (σας) ξαναχτυπά:

Οι μέτοχοι που επιθυμούν να πάρουν μέρος στη Γενική Συνέλευση, οφείλουν να καταθέσουν τους τίτλους των μετοχών τους στο *Ταμείο της Εταιρίας *ή στο Ταμείο Παρακαταθηκών και Δανείων.​
:inno::cheek:

Προς το παρόν, θα βάλω Company's Offices, και αναμένω στο ποντίκι μου :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2011)

Ίσως για πιο κοντά στο πρωτότυπο the Company's Cashier's Office;


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2011)

... in the company's treasury


----------

